# Previsões oficiais de um forum !?



## Iceberg (8 Jun 2011 às 22:49)

Como ainda não vi ninguém fazer referência aqui sobre este assunto, fica aqui o meu relato.

Na edição de Segunda-Feira do Diário de Notícias, vem numa página interior, em quase metade da mesma, uma informação em destaque que avisa para uma segunda onda de calor em Portugal na segunda quinzena de Junho.

Estranhei por duas razões: uma porque não é habitual o nosso IM aventurar-se assim numa previsão deste género, em jeito de alerta (chegava a falar em temperaturas superiores a 36º), outra porque quem estiver minimamente atento sabe que já tivemos este ano pelo menos duas ondas de calor (Abril e Maio), pelo que no mínimo esta nova onda seria uma terceira.

Qual não é o meu espanto, lendo o artigo (ainda algo extenso), quando esta fantástica previsão tem como base um outro forum da nossa praça.

E em particular o seu moderador, identificando-o com o nome próprio (mas que deduzi logo qual fosse o seu nickname).

Um importante orgão de comunicação social (DN) informando uma onda de calor em Portugal com base na previsão de um moderador de um forum de meteorologia.

É que não se trata do nosso meteopt.com, que até tem alguns intervenientes com reconhecidas capacidades técnicas nesta área.

De vez em quando visito esse forum (muito esporadicamente), que aliás para quem não sabe resultou da deserção (não previamente comunicada) de alguns (poucos) membros antigos do nosso meteopt.com, e digo-vos, na minha opinião a sua qualidade deixa muito a desejar, sendo que em particular esse moderador (caso seja de facto esse) tem tão pouco cuidado na redacção das suas mensagens, que o seu português muitas vezes torna-se penoso ler.

Enfim, não quero criticar ninguém, mas sinceramente fiquei espantado com esta parceria (não me ocorre outro nome) entre o DN e esse tal outro forum da nossa praça.

Gostava de ouvir a opinião de alguns moderadores e/ou administradores deste forum, sobre o que pensam desta matéria


----------



## Chingula (8 Jun 2011 às 23:52)

Iceberg disse:


> Como ainda não vi ninguém fazer referência aqui sobre este assunto, fica aqui o meu relato.
> 
> Na edição de Segunda-Feira do Diário de Notícias, vem numa página interior, em quase metade da mesma, uma informação em destaque que avisa para uma segunda onda de calor em Portugal na segunda quinzena de Junho.
> 
> ...





O DN desde que terminou o protoclo com o I.M. tem várias práticas incorrectas:
1 - Mantem o mesmo mapa e grafismo, representando as previsões para o Continente e Ilhas, que no tempo em que as previsões eram elaboradas pelo I.M.
2 - Dá opiniões de um senhor, que até pode saber muito e ser competente para as dar, misturando no texto da noticia, informações recolhidas junto ao I.M., com a identificação do Meteorologista...
"os palpites" se repararem, têm origem na delegação de Viseu do D.N..
3 - Demasiadas vezes (demais, para um jornal que pretende ser referência) misturam-se alhos com bugalhos...coisa que não acontecia no tempo de Bettencourt Resendes...já há algum tempo que deixei de comprar o D.N.

A única coisa que me entristece é a não referência às fontes e a desonestidade que isso envolve...pois o leitor menos atento pensa que a informação tem origem no I.M. (que terá muitos defeitos) mas a Comunicação Social atingiu o limite do razoável...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2011 às 09:13)

Iceberg disse:


> Estranhei por duas razões: uma porque não é habitual o nosso IM aventurar-se assim numa previsão deste género, em jeito de alerta (chegava a falar em temperaturas superiores a 36º), outra porque quem estiver minimamente atento sabe que _já tivemos este ano pelo menos duas ondas de calor (Abril e Maio), pelo que no mínimo esta nova onda seria uma terceira.
> _



Só uma pequena correcção. Este ano já tivemos 3 ondas de calor. 1 em Abril e 2 em Maio. O que seria a 4ª Onda de Calor.


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2011 às 09:48)

A comunicação social já sabem como funciona e o Chingula já disse praticamente tudo. Mas não nos diz directamente respeito e o MeteoPT.com prefere que o assunto não seja discutido nesta casa.


----------



## Knyght (9 Jun 2011 às 13:42)

Desde que o DN referencie de onde é a fonte, creio que bem pode escrever o que quiser. Já existe algumas empresas a fornecer consultaria em meteorologia em Portugal.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jun 2011 às 19:04)

Aí está um exemplo do péssimo jornalismo praticado no nosso país. Enfim... Mas não é nada de admirar. Deixemos isso para lá, e continuemos a seguir as nossas paixões meteorológicas.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 14:15)

O que não falta por aí é orgãos de informação(desinformação) ....

Desconheço a noticia e por isso não dou palpites, mas apenas digo uma coisa ... vivemos num país democrático em que cada pessoa é livre de se exprimir felizmente !!


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2011 às 16:44)

O IM acaba de publicar o seguinte na sua página:



> *Onda de Calor – Notícia do “Diário de Notícias” de 13 de Junho 2011*
> 2011-06-14 (IM)
> 
> No passado dia 13 de Junho o Diário de Notícias veiculou uma notícia com o título “Meteorologia prevê onda de calor nos próximos dias no País”, a qual dizia respeito à previsão de valores muito elevados de temperatura para a semana em curso.
> ...


----------



## ACalado (14 Jun 2011 às 16:47)

AnDré disse:


> O IM acaba de publicar o seguinte na sua página:



Ia mesmo agora colocar isso


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jun 2011 às 18:31)

Fez bem o I.M. em lançar este comunicado porque quem lê o titulo da noticia pensa logo que é uma previsão do I.M.

Quanto ao resto é o que se falou, estamos num país livre em que cada um pode-se exprimir livremente. Neste caso mais concreto, com uma péssima redacção do DN que coloca títulos disparatados neste tipo de notícias.

É a minha opinião...


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jun 2011 às 18:58)

HotSpot disse:


> Fez bem o I.M. em lançar este comunicado porque quem lê o titulo da noticia pensa logo que é uma previsão do I.M.



Exactamente HotSpot  Subscrevo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 19:03)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Primavera/Verão 2011*

alguém me sabe dizer quem foi o autor das informações que o DN divulgou ontem relativamente á uma suposta onda de calor?
caso consigam encontrar a notícia agradecia.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 21:03)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Primavera/Verão 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> alguém me sabe dizer quem foi o autor das informações que o DN divulgou ontem relativamente á uma suposta onda de calor?
> caso consigam encontrar a notícia agradecia.



Eu sei a quem se referem mas não digo, simplesmente porque em Portugal e não só, as noticias já não são noticias, e há muito tempo que os jornalistas perderam a ética, isto porque o chefe de redacção já não quer saber que as noticias são fidedignas, querem é que se venda!!
A pessoa em causa exerceu o seu direito de liberdade de expressão, daquilo que acreditava que se iria passar na segunda quinzena(?) deste mês, do mesmo modo que também poderia ser eu (se conhecesse alguma jornalista  ).
Não se encontra em causa se acerta ou não, mas simplesmente as noticias têm que ter veracidade e não serem descontextualizadas ou adulteradas em benéce de vender mais.

Além disso estou farto da critica fácil, que me irrita ... e a comunicação social global hoje em dia é muito culpada, da crise que existe !!

Com isto termino o Off-Topic, e apenas escrevi aqui porque assim serve simplesmente para que toda a gente saiba !!

PS: Não respondam senão elimino o post, porque isto para mim é claramente Off_Topic e de modelos não tem nada, embora importante !!


----------



## Knyght (14 Jun 2011 às 21:33)

> Recorda-se, nesta oportunidade, que o Instituto de Meteorologia I.P., enquanto Autoridade Nacional para a Meteorologia em Portugal, é a única voz de previsão e aviso para situações de tempo adverso, quer para a Autoridade Nacional para a Protecção Civil, quer para *a população e operadores económicos*, por forma a garantir que não seja aumentado desnecessariamente o risco associado às situações meteorológicas severas previstas com outra informação que possa confundir e alarmar injustificadamente a população.



Não concordo com este ponto, é a vida, lá tenho de ser do contra e um chato de primeira neste fórum.

1º Mania dos institutos públicos querem dizer que são donos da verdade e que a população tem de ser cordeirita dos mesmos. A população tem a liberdade de escolha de seguir aquilo que deseja seguir.

2º Operadores económicos referem-se a empresas? É que é bem pior pois já há empresas de consultoria meteorologia...

Finalmente Concordo que as entidades publicas tenham como a referência o IM, mas é a vida, é saudável haver concorrência e vão ter de se habituar.


----------



## Lousano (14 Jun 2011 às 21:51)

Knyght disse:


> Não concordo com este ponto, é a vida, lá tenho de ser do contra e um chato de primeira neste fórum.
> 
> 1º Mania dos institutos públicos querem dizer que são donos da verdade e que a população tem de ser cordeirita dos mesmos. A população tem a liberdade de escolha de seguir aquilo que deseja seguir.
> 
> ...



A população quer alguém que tenha previsões correctas, não suposições. Nesse facto o IM fez bem em desmarcar-se de um jornal público que lança umas previsões sem referenciar (tomar notório) de que provêm de amadores, pois não importa a correcção das previsão, mas sim a responsabilidade.


----------



## Knyght (14 Jun 2011 às 22:03)

Creio que o DN colocou na noticia que provinha de um certo senhor, não vi a noticia, vi este tópico e principalmente o primeiro.

O titulo é tendencioso mas não é discretivo de ter plagiado o IM.

Se a população não sabe ler jornais, culpa dos ignorantes que assim o são, que não se importam de saber quão segura é ou não a noticia.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jun 2011 às 22:24)

Knyght disse:


> 1º Mania dos institutos públicos querem dizer que são donos da verdade e que a população tem de ser cordeirita dos mesmos. A população tem a liberdade de escolha de seguir aquilo que deseja seguir.



Estás a misturar alhos com bugalhos. Estás a comparar "donos da verdade" com "Autoridade Nacional para a Meteorologia".

O próprio I.M. admite: "No entanto, recorda-se que as antevisões a mais de 5 dias resultante dos modelos deterministas têm uma acrescida margem de erro".

Queira ou não se queira, o IM é de facto a "Autoridade Nacional para a Meteorologia" e tem todo o direito de esclarecer esta noticia pelas razões apontadas. Não tenho nada contra quem queira escrever em qualquer jornal, assim conheça algum jornalista que dê o "jeitinho". Agora, títulos destes é que não podem acontecer só para vender e facturar uns €uros.

Concordo com o que o Aurélio escreveu, o jornalismo vai mal e é uma das causas para este país estar em estado de desgraça.


----------



## Knyght (14 Jun 2011 às 23:10)

*HotSpot*


> autoridade
> (latim auctoritas, -atis)
> s. f.
> 1. Direito legalmente estabelecido de se fazer obedecer.
> ...





> Artigo 3.o
> Missão e atribuições
> 1—O IM, I. P., tem por missão a prossecução das políticas nacionais nos domínios da meteorologia, da climatologia e da geofísica.
> 2—O IM, I. P., é a autoridade nacional nos domínios da meteorologia, climatologia, sismologia e geomagnetismo.
> ...





> contrato
> (latim contractus, -us, contracção!, aperto, pacto, transacção!)
> s. m.
> 1. Acordo ou convenção para a execução de algo sob determinadas condições.
> 2. Combinação, ajuste.



Desde que seja um serviço contratado, fica que:



> Das regras de concorrência
> SECÇÃO I
> Disposições gerais
> Artigo 1.o
> ...



Sem mais, não escrevo mais.


----------

